# Venetia



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Got a girl from my gym who wants to compete well i keep naggin her too...what dya guys think!

i reckon she has some serious mass there!!

she asked me to post her pics for comments

she is 24 about 5"3 cant remeber her weight

:beer:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Well u kno what I think! TONK!! im sure she would def do well!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

fcuk the girls got some back,is she using or natural? 

she could of made the bed!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking good, proper wide back, really impressive


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

WOW, impressed!!!

get her on satge baz

if she needs guidance i can put her on to Karren Marrillier IFBB pro, she coaches loads of girls and is in crawley, so pretty near to you


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link DB. :withstupi

You are spot on. She does have some awsome size to her. I would love to see what she looks like with some serious definition. Do you know if she will be cutting any time soon?

Will Venetia (nice name) be joining the board?

Who knows, at 24 we could be looking at a future pro :beer:

One last thing........ Who took the pics? 

Predator


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

She's still got a nice pretty girly face as well!


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

iinit loll.. DB did u have the honour of takin those pics in that bedroom with her? 

yeh she definatly loook TONK lol.

i think once ripped she'd definatly do good on stage.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

very impressive!

nice too!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Really good frame there.

Needs to tone up her bottom though.

DB Kimberley ann Jones who you met on saturday would also be a good help to your mate, she's relly into promoting women.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

She has a wide back and big arms and shoulders.

I like the little front shot action.

Hey that first pick where she is pointing down, I was passed out in her room and she is pointing at me

If she joins I will have to edit my post


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

She looks impressive !!

Jimmy ................new avatar mate !! Is that when you were running on with the oranges !!! LMAO xx


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice one Baz ,.,...she,s got to compete mate !!!

it'd be a crime for her not to!....

as Tom says,.... K A J would really like to see her i,m sure,....

lol at Hackskii,...you bad boy!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dam shes got a wider lat spread and thicker back than me - and ive been juiced for years :-(

She looks like she has a ton of potential mate. She looks like she would do really well!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

she has been on and seen the comments she says she looks crap!

she is cutting now lost loads of BF recently

and no i didnt take the pics and yes my girlfriend does chat on this board thanks london geezer


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

think your in bother london!!!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

oh yeah she has to compete - i think she has to win

she easily has the mass, and is already looking better now she's started cutting

be good to see what she looks like in a couple of months leading up to the comp

nice work venetia

G


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

David Lloyd said:


> oh yeah she has to compete - i think she has to win
> 
> she easily has the mass, and is already looking better now she's started cutting
> 
> ...


U know what she's like tho mate! doesnt think she is big enough! she's got the same mass as us!!!!..well maybe just u 

come on V get posting and get competing!!!:axe:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey V !

if your're reading this ,...

just post a few questions ,...and you'll get honest answers in regards to your shape,size,etc........

a few of the lads an lasses on here compete and could be of great help to you....

i have a few female freinds who hit the stage for the first time this year ,.......and they say they should have done it sooner,.......

just my opinion love ..but you look really good,......

which federation would you think about tho cos things moved around a bit re. Nabba this year,.....

if you spoke to Kim she'd push the WABBA angle i think,.....


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> U know what she's like tho mate! doesnt think she is big enough! she's got the same mass as us!!!!..well maybe just u
> 
> come on V get posting and get competing!!!:axe:


too small my ass

wait till some more fat comes off so u can really see the muscle

she has more mass than u baz


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

wow id love to get to that size she looks solid. Well done if you ever read this. Baz is she natural? and get her on the board!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> she has been on and seen the comments she says she looks crap!
> 
> she is cutting now lost loads of BF recently
> 
> and no i didnt take the pics and yes my girlfriend does chat on this board thanks london geezer


Eek, my post probably wasn't much better but then I think Lisa knows I'm teasing DB..... If I thought there might be some truth in it, I wouldn't have said it! 

Predator


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Kel said:


> Baz is she natural?


ha ha what do u reckon?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

David Lloyd said:


> ha ha what do u reckon?


Either way, she is very impressive. Probably best to leave it at that. 

Keep it up.

Predator


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

yeah she should compete she looks amazing!!

Ben


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW!

Can we see some pics of her legs too!

Have you been to a BBing contest? So many of the girls are TINY when ripped up, and one of the hunnies who just got back from going to a few pro shows also said the same thing, even the physique girls were small.

Get your bikini clad butt on stage!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

legs are one of her best bits tat...

come on venetia we know your watching post post post!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yo V! Get it done!  Nice bod


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> legs are one of her best bits tat...
> 
> come on venetia we know your watching post post post!!!


And don't forget to pose in your work top! 

Seriously, if you have access, get on here. 

Predator


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

She looks bang on with the proper guidance she would clean up imo.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> She looks bang on with the proper guidance she would clean up imo.


Sounds like you're offering her a sponge bath!? 

Predator


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Tremendous BB potential, if her legs are as solid as her upper body - and looking at that back, I wonder if she has an older brother called Dorian?!?!?



Really need to take a look at her legs, with the right guidance she could terrorise women's BB.

KS


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> Tremendous BB potential, if her legs are as solid as her upper body - and looking at that back, I wonder if she has an older brother called Dorian?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legs are huge u can take that from me.. i know she has some mean mass but she is never happy


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> Legs are huge u can take that from me.. i know she has some mean mass but she is never happy


That's just a female thing. Oh wait, I'm the same! 

Predator


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I told Kim about her tonight. Venetia would you mind if I sent Kim the pics?

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

nice one tat!


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

:jerk:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

someones not happy !!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

That has to be my all time favourite first post by anyone LMAO


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ha ha so guys u reckon i should get up there on stage. Need to get proper ripped. I have a good few months now. Planning on going to see a comp before cos aint ever seen one.

Baz can u post some legs pics ill send em to ya!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah but whos it aimed at?

Baz, pehaps for postin the pics?

dunno!?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

it speaks!!

we have contact!!

yes Venetia you should take all the above advice and encouragement seriously.

especially the one from Tat about letting Kim have a look at you.....

with her in your corner you'll have an advantage in the comp world....

good luck whatever you decide.....


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Perhaps you could also post up your training tips (I said tips!) I want some of those lats you have!! Mint!

You should defo get on stage!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

V, I'm going to watch Tatyana's show in St Albans next month. I think Baz is coming - he better  , so come to that with Baz.

Ash you comin too?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> V, I'm going to watch Tatyana's show in St Albans next month. I think Baz is coming - he better  , so come to that with Baz.
> 
> Ash you comin too?


errrr ...hello?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> errrr ...hello?


Stu ?!?!? Are you gonna come down again! If you can jump to t'bike! 

I'll put a thread up today! :beer:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey V,

Everyone here seriously thinks you should aim to compete.

Get to the show you mentioned and see how you feel.

Don't forget, it's not all about size or how ripped you are. You'll need to learn about how to pose properly. DB could probably help, he's a real poser LOL 

Take care,

Predator


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

hey - V

you've finally found a computer you crazy professor

get yer ass on stage with baz in oct/nov

i'll be there to watch


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Good back G, likin it alot.

Ill defo be there to c tat compete ,whens it takin place??? Oh and YES do show Kim the pics. I have LOTS more, and i mean lots  Needin some sound advice leadin up to comp.


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Here baz and sir 'david loyd' jus a quick thought... how bout gettin all these guys trainin at our gym...give c**kface a run for his money....!!!

:axe:


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

venetia said:


> Here baz and sir 'david loyd' jus a quick thought... how bout gettin all these guys trainin at our gym...give c**kface a run for his money....!!!
> 
> :axe:


yeah bring 'em all down

who's c*ck face by the way?

cheers for the back comments - i like yours too

u will look wicked when youve cut down and got some detail in there


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

whos c0ck face then? do tell!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

venetia said:


> Good back G, likin it alot.
> 
> Ill defo be there to c tat compete ,whens it takin place??? Oh and YES do show Kim the pics. I have LOTS more, and i mean lots  Needin some sound advice leadin up to comp.


30th July 

I put a post up in the general section about it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

David Lloyd said:


> who's c*ck face by the way?


Someone with 1 eye? LMAO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Venetia where is your gym??


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

**** shes awsome!! I would love to meet her.

FC-UKed? Isnt that what comp diets do???????????????

Dont whinge ........FOCUS on how you will look at the end of it.

See what you want to be!!

Nite nite Miss a bit less fatty!!!

XXXK

-------Original Message-------

From : Tatyana Zadorozny

*Subject:* Venetia

Ok so here is the girl, no pics of her legs yet, but heard they are just as impressive!

I am FC-UKed today, mail you more chat later!

x

x

x

T

Ok so here is what has transpired Venetia.

Kim is FANTASTIC, lovely lady, heart of gold, she will pull down the sky for her female BBers if she knows you are serious and not full of BS.

She sorted out my fat butt last season (and kicked it this season).

I do love the woman.

You can contact her at Skyline Gym at Catford Bridge, her number is:

Kimberley-Anne : 020 83141167

x

x

x

T

YOU Go Girl!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got to admit that Kim has a heart of gold and is the Joe weider of the female BodyBuilding world


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cock face is one of the instrutors gaf.... i will show u him this week... he didnt even know what exercise i was doing the other day (squats!!!lol)

yeah she is coming to st albans i think jamie! well i'm going so i'll drag her along!

deleted the legs pics by accident V :boohoo: send it again


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> cock face is one of the instrutors gaf.... i will show u him this week... he didnt even know what exercise i was doing the other day (squats!!!lol)
> 
> yeah she is coming to st albans i think jamie! well i'm going so i'll drag her along!
> 
> deleted the legs pics by accident V :boohoo: send it again


i think i know the one u mean

the new one that always asks u to put away the weights

even when your using them

Baz do u not answer emails anymore?

sort it out :rage:


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

David Lloyd said:


> i think i know the one u mean
> 
> the new one that always asks u to put away the weights
> 
> ...


Theres only 2 guys on this board that i know of who even answer P.M.'s, all the rest have gone ignored - what would it be like in a meet up? All sat there like :rolleye11 and only a few people talking  .

She has got a good V taper, not as good as mine though :lift:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

maybe its just you Mick........


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> maybe its just you Mick........


Unlikely Raikey, i been told by a banned guy whats what.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lol what i meant is,....i,ve never had a problem ,...

if i PM some one they either come back with an answer or a short note saying their busy and will get back to me,....

and they always do.......

not all the lads have a job like mine, where i have time , i spose some people actually have real lives away from the keyboard,....


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> lol what i meant is,....i,ve never had a problem ,...
> 
> if i PM some one they either come back with an answer or a short note saying their busy and will get back to me,....
> 
> ...


Yes, i know what you meant i have recieved 2 replys off the same guys here, all my others have gone unanswered even to admin. Even simple yes or no questions got ignored i stopped sending PM's to everyone except 2 guys. Not kidding, they just dont reply. YOu must word your messages better than me then


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

MIck - I thought your avatar was a pic of your wrist til you said it was your calf - bit skinny isnt it - though powerlifters had big chunky calfs - my 2 year old nephew has bigger calfs than you dude, pmsl


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what has not answering PM's got to do with Venetia's pics??


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Ironman said:


> MIck - I thought your avatar was a pic of your wrist til you said it was your calf - bit skinny isnt it - though powerlifters had big chunky calfs - my 2 year old nephew has bigger calfs than you dude, pmsl


Laugh it up iron man - wait till this time next year i will have calves bigger than my nob - now thats big time calf measure matey


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

baz have you got any pics of V's legs yet?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> Laugh it up iron man - wait till this time next year i will have calves bigger than my nob - now thats big time calf measure matey


That will be interesting - ive never seen 2inch calfs before


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry for the hijack - back to topic -

Yep you should compete.


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

G ur right whats goin on baz where you been?!

my tattoo is crackin still cant train! can only do legs!

tat...u sexy!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

venetia said:


> tat...u sexy!


Vee...u blind!

Sorry coudnt resist. Only joking Tat


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

venetia said:


> G ur right whats goin on baz where you been?!
> 
> my tattoo is crackin still cant train! can only do legs!
> 
> tat...u sexy!


i havent seen your tat yet

get your ass down the gym tonight

i bet that sexy russian is gonna be there

PS - i saw her first


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

ha ha yeah but she made eye contact wit me!


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

going back a bit ....2 inch calves ..good one


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

venetia said:


> going back a bit ....2 inch calves ..good one


I know - you can rep me now


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

venetia said:


> ha ha yeah but she made eye contact wit me!


she did a lot more than that to me :smoke:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

jeees what kind of gym do you lot train at?????

errr and how much is the membership....lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Man, the stories i been told that goes on in u guys's gym! if it wasn't in the sticks id come up and train wit ya'll


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

kingston isnt in the sticks

its in the hood

our gym's not that great anyway - they've taken loads of equipment and the heavy dumbbells awway


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

kingston aint the hood, not when u live in Bush mah man! lol

i went to kingston uni, and its full of white essex boys n girls! hood! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is kingston east or west london??


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i think its west


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i work in heathrow alot if it is west london then i might drop in one week...


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah its south west

its not that close to heathrow though - 30 min drive perhaps

kingston uni? i thought that was like spot the white person?

or was that kingston college

i'm not being racist here by the way


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

here here


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

David Lloyd said:


> yeah its south west
> 
> its not that close to heathrow though - 30 min drive perhaps
> 
> ...


cheers mate well if i finish my meetings early enough i might pop down so you guys can show me how to train...


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

think its only gonna be me there this evening but your more than welcome

baz had a day off work and went to the gym earlier


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah Pscarb your more than welcome dont expect too much from the gym tho!!

legs pics of venetia.... finally!!

[email protected] the calf comment!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys the next time i am in the area i will pop over, i am at heathrow tomorrow but i am training at Harold Marrilliers gym with him tomorrow and then at castles on Wednesday night...

V nice legs although not as strong as your upper body which in my opinion is a good thing on a lady.....


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> kingston aint the hood, not when u live in Bush mah man! lol
> 
> i went to kingston uni, and its full of *white* essex boys n girls! hood! lol


What's wrong with this Oh great one?

Venetia, you've got an awesome physique, should deff get up on stage.

All the best,

Ralphy


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice sweeps Ms V. And thanks! 

I will send these pics to Kim too.

You still have time to get into comp condition this season if you start soon.

Get your butt into London and meet up with Kim.

I will be in London this Sunday, actually, I am in London most Sunday mornings, this Sunday may be difficult, but I am in London late afternoon early evening, possibly Monday as well.

Let me know, I can meet up with you and take you to her gym if you like.

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

your a nice person to know tat x


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey tat thats nice of you. I would definately like to meet kim. I am away on sunday but have monday and tuesday free to meet up?


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, the 2 inch comment really hurt ...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You'll do great in competition V, get your comp diet sorted and go to work!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> Theres only 2 guys on this board that i know of who even answer P.M.'s, all the rest have gone ignored - what would it be like in a meet up? All sat there like :rolleye11 and only a few people talking  .
> 
> She has got a good V taper, not as good as mine though :lift:


Make that 3 then, I have answered every PM I ever got.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

who are the 2??


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i always answer mine too!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Mmm, ok the guys who have always answered me, even if its just to say a yes or know or i dont know, is Ironman and crazycacti, i wont mention the rest who didnt reply  I have always answered every PM i got as well even E mails from scammers


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

DB said:


> yeah Pscarb your more than welcome dont expect too much from the gym tho!!
> 
> legs pics of venetia.... finally!!
> 
> [email protected] the calf comment!!


Well i reckon its the start of a really good physique, i do think you got a very good chance of competition TBH and your looking big as well :beer: Like your pics on your wall i had them as well but male bodybuilders, its a sign that your obsessed and some people take it the wrong way, i am not gay but i got suspected of being with the amount of posters i had up


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

ms v you look awesome you gotta get yourself on stage it would be a crime not to keep us updated and good luck


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only e-mails i don't answer are ones from guys wanting sources...but you must remember that we all have lives outside of the board and it is not personel if a PM is not answered.......i myself due to work have only been able to tuck my daughter in bed once this week.....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Trained with Ms V last night at Skyline Gym (Kim's) and OMG she is STRONG!

We did chest and bis (I know usually chest and tris, however my arms haven't beened trained as much with the op and I am hitting them twice a week!).

Chest is still tough for me. She was benching 75 kg like it was waving tea bags about! RESPECT!

And I see why she didn't like the pics, didn't really do her justice. She is cute, although that may not be an appropriate term for someone who has a preference to gothic/rockabilly style. GOD I love London for the fashion. 

My take on one meeting, oh yah, and she is sweet as well!

Nice to train with a woman, I usually train with the lads as most girls are afraid of getting 'too big' or that it might be 'too difficult' to train with me.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah she's a good girl aint she! strong as an ox aswell!!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

hey where mine and baz's invites?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i was invited


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> i was invited


:boohoo:

so thats why no one turned up at david loyds last night


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

David Lloyd said:


> :boohoo:
> 
> so thats why no one turned up at david loyds last night


LOL na i wernt invited really dude!! i was doing D.I.Y at home anyway


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

totally forgot wot this thread was all about.. !!

those leg pics look mad, she cutting at the moment right? how long for?

DB u got her stats?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmmm??? 24 yrs old

mob: 07940......

the rest u can guess.... i dont know her stats dude sorry


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

DB, is that your room shes in, taking those photos.......


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

its not you in the leg pics is it DB?

with your balls and whip tucked in your ass! lol only kidding mate

shes got nice legs!! the bonnet isnt bad either!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

only jus found this thread an she is impresive lookin!! legs, arms, back look good in those pics but those of you who have met her say that she looks better in real life?

why was this woman questioning wether or not to compete?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no its not my legs...

& no its not my bedroom lol!!

she does look more impressive in real life imo


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Baz, was that DIY the new 6ft mirror you were putting up?

......and spotlight 

.........and fake judge panel

............and lego muscle men ...he he

for the practice for comp????....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

is that right DB? lol

should get raikey to use his skills and put you on stage with ronnie at the O!

hey venetia how old are you and what did kim say?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

venetia said:


> Baz, was that DIY the new 6ft mirror you were putting up?
> 
> ......and spotlight
> 
> ...


LOL thats close! it was a wardrobe.... but happens to have mirrors on the front about 8ft wide 6ft tall LOL

just need to ge a spot light now!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i always thought u'd have mirrors on the cieling db!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL when i get my own place i will do!!


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

not if it was as much hassle as the wardrobe especially when he keep putting things on upside down


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> not if it was as much hassle as the wardrobe especially when he keep putting things on upside down


u fukin lil ****! i put one thing on slightly wrong and she kicks off...

its not like i put strawberries in the freezer... not expecting them to go hard???

wtf! mg:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

db should do what i used to when the ex maoned about the way i did somehing, stop, take it all apart give her the tools and say i'm off out then if you can do it better do it!!

you'd be surprised how quickly you get the critisism to stop! e.g the time i took the light fitting down because i was "doin it wrong" amazin how quick the ex shut up when she realised she aint got a clue on electrics and no1 she knows has either!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lisa said:


> not if it was as much hassle as the wardrobe especially when he keep putting things in upside down


DB what do you keep putting in upside down mate....that must hurt


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

can't believe this thread has 9 pages and Venetias only posted about 5 times on it.

LMAO Paul.


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

ok tom what u wanna talk about?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lets start with you in your pants


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

venetia said:


> ok tom what u wanna talk about?


probably Ginsters !.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> probably Ginsters !.....


What is ginsters?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> What is ginsters?


lol its a manufacturer of pasties!! lol and u know toms obsession with a womens fun box& a pasty:smoke:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> What is ginsters?


LOL

Ginsters is a make of.........

PASTY


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> u fukin lil ****! i put one thing on slightly wrong and she kicks off...
> 
> its not like i put strawberries in the freezer... not expecting them to go hard???
> 
> wtf! mg:


I put strawberries in the freezer! Great when blended with vanilla whey!

YUM like a milkshake.

Did some one say pants?



x

x

x

T


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

very impressive, some great potential


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i notice in venetia's profile it states that her hobbies were fcking

hmmm


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

David Lloyd said:


> i notice in venetia's profile it states that her hobbies were fcking
> 
> hmmm


you wanna laff,.....check out bigdav's profile and look wht he does in his spare time...


----------



## headzman (Jul 26, 2006)

Tatyana took Venetia to see Kimberley at Skyline Gym a couple of weeks ago she has a great upper body, good arms & shoulders she would certainly do well in a physique class


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah cheers mate. I have comp in 13 and a half weeks. I also got a few wicked ideas for photo shoot too.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

woah who'd think she'd be british champ a year and a half later!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ME


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

nice1 v well done!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

she looked absolutley fantastic from the pics ive seen - wow, what a physique!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> woah who'd think she'd be british champ a year and a half later!!


That's fantastic. Well done V.

Do we have any links?

Predator


----------

